# [PC]*[Custom Built] - .: | Grocery List - Show us your specs/rig | :.



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

A lot of the time we talk about one of our passions, phones, but we never talk about another big piece of passionate technology item, our computers. I recently deceided that I was going to custom build my home computer and I figured I would start a thread to see what others have done and provide my shopping list for others to give me some tips, figured we could call them "Grocery Lists" haha. Figured we would keep it simple with listing format and obviously pictures are encouraged! 

OS
Case/PSU
MoBo
CPU
GPU(s)
Hard Drive(s)
Memory
Optical
Monitor
Extra

Let's start talking about some of those monsters out there! I figured I would grab a couple of posts to see if we could have some fun like a poll or wall of fame etc etc haha.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Post #2


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Post #3


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Here is my grocery list

OS
Case/PSU.................Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow Edition /Thermaltake Toughpower TP-1350M 1350W
MoBo.....................Intel BOXDZ68BC
CPU .....................Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz
GPU(s)...................GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi)
Hard Drive(s)............SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC256D/AM 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive 
Memory...................G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) x2
Optical..................Sony Optiarc Black Blu-ray Writer
Monitor..................TBD
Extra....................Any Ideas?


----------



## drmaul (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel like waiting for ivy bridge at this stage would be best.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

When is that supposed to drop? I am a firm believer in want now buy now 


drmaul said:


> I feel like waiting for ivy bridge at this stage would be best.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh boy, I'll need Warren Buffet like wealth to afford this:
Mobo: EVGA Classified SR-2
CPU: Dual 3.3 ghz Xeon X5680s (to be overclocked) ($3000ish)
GPU: Dual Asus Mas II (quad sli) ($1500 each)
Hard drives: 2 OCZ Vertex 3s 480gb with 2 wester digital blacks 2tb each
Custom danger den water cooling
Memory: 12 memory slots= 128gb corsair vengence 1866
Case custom Mountain mods U2-UFO
Optical Plextor B940SA
Monitor: wait for more 3d monitor to come

Of course there is no way I can afford this, but its my dream machine. I'll like to see something beat this beast in benchmarks.

For extras, seriously consider water cooling and some fan controllers


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Windows 95
300 MHz Intel Pentium® II Processor with MMX™ technology
512 KB of L2 cache
6.4 GB hard disk drive
48 MB SyncDRAM, upgradable to 256 MB
24X Maximum, Variable speed CD-ROM drive, up to 3600 Kbps transfer rate
3.5", 1.44 MB diskette drive


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

That's a beast! 


ro6666lt said:


> Windows 95
> 300 MHz Intel Pentium® II Processor with MMX™ technology
> 512 KB of L2 cache
> 6.4 GB hard disk drive
> ...


----------



## Stangdriverdoug (Oct 27, 2011)

I hear the new commodore is pretty sweet.

MIUI Powered GSII


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I've got myself a 3.6 ghz Phenom II x4 processor with 8gb ram. 4tb hdd space. I don't remember the exact specs because I built it back in 2010.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

When is Ivy bridge dropping and who knows of some good dual processor Mobo's?


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Plus when I have read about Ivy bridge I don't see any advantages other than mobile space. I do however admint its been a while since I really was dialed in from a PC hardware stand point since I have been mobile focused. But feel free to set me straight if I missed something.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ivy bridge uses intels 22nm technology and trigate (something like that) that will give it 30% performance boost with lower thermals and power consumption. Plus, intel 4000 graphics will support dx11.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Gman said:


> When is Ivy bridge dropping and who knows of some good dual processor Mobo's?


Just look at my first post here on the Evga sr-2
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

This is my baby









OS - Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Case - Cooler Master HAF X
PSU - Rosewill RBR1000-M 1000W
MoBo - Gigabye P67A-UD4-B3
CPU - Intel i7-2600K @ 4.5GHz/1.315v
GPU - EVGA GTX 580 3GB @ 900/1800/2100MHz @ 1.088v
Hard Drives - 2x 150GB WD Raptors in RAID0 - Boot
Hard Drives - 2x 2TB WD Caviar Green - Storage
Memory - 8GB Corsair Vengance @ 1600 
Sound Card - Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi
Optical - Lite-On iHAS424-98
Monitor - Acer S231HLbid 23" LED 
Keyboard - Logitech K800
Mouse - Logitech Performance Mouse MX
Speakers - Logitech X-540 5.1

And a couple pics


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Gman said:


> Here is my grocery list
> 
> OS
> Case/PSU.................Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow Edition /Thermaltake Toughpower TP-1350M 1350W
> ...


That PSU is wayyy overkill for just one card, you would only need about 900W max for what you have, unless you are planning on going SLi


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

There was a combo deal with that and the case 


g00s3y said:


> That PSU is wayyy overkill for just one card, you would only need about 900W max for what you have, unless you are planning on going SLi


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Agreed that the psu is over kill, but I think it would have been cheaper to get a 600w psu and the case. 600w is enough for one card and overclocking

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks, any recommendations for the 600 type? It's been a while since I have been paying attention to that stuff. 


masterchung7 said:


> Agreed that the psu is over kill, but I think it would have been cheaper to get a 600w psu and the case. 600w is enough for one card and overclocking
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Gman said:


> Thanks, any recommendations for the 600 type? It's been a while since I have been paying attention to that stuff.


Modular is def the way to go with that case, the less cables the better. Here are a good couple ones 650W (just to be safe + for overclocking)

http://www.newegg.co...N82E16817151088 - SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold

http://www.newegg.co...N82E16817139012 - Corsair Professional Series HX650

Also, the motherboard, I would go with a P67, no real need for the Z68 series unless you were planning on not getting a video card, and wanting to OC the "gpu part" of the processor. If you aren't planning on going SLi anytime, you can definitely get one that is cheaper too. That's just my personal opinion though.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

True, modular is a definitely a better solution, but personally, most cases have cable routing options so I just stuff the cables there. Corsair is the recommended psu maker, the oem being seasonic.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh boy, here we go.

Rig 1 (Primary):
Case: Enermax Staray (soon to be upgraded to Corsair 400R) 
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P (the best board ever!) 
Proc: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 @ 3.52 GhZ
RAM: OCZ Gold 2x2 DDR2-800 (CAS 7 I think) 
GPU: MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition 2GB 
PSU: RAIDMAX 730SS Hybrid Modular 
CPU Cooler: Xigmatek S1283 (the original) 
Storage: 2x 320Gb WD Caviar Blue in RAID 0, 80Gb Seagate and 80Gb Maxtor for media and game storage. 
OS: Windows 7 Professional x64

Rig 2 (slowly acquiring parts):
Case: Foam Pad
Mobo: Asus M4A79XTD EVO
Proc: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
RAM: Patriot 2x4gb DDR3 1600 
GPU: HIS Radeon 4650 512mb
PSU: Logisys 550W 
CPU Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Storage: 8GB flash drive
OS: Ubuntu 11.04 64bit

Anything else I need to add to this list? The primary isn't the greatest rig ever but it definitely gets shit done. Not bad for a 16 year old who paid for this himself with no job.

I could have traded this in for an i7 rig a while ago because some guy was looking for a 775 project, but for some reason I never did it.

My shopping list? Maybe in the long run upgrading to Ivy Bridge eventually. On shorter term I'd like to get a better case, some more RAM, or maybe even upgrading to a Core 2 Extreme. I'm planning on lapping my processor soon. I'll probably end up selling the 2nd rig. I also have a bunch of laptops sitting around that I never use, to those will probably end up on ebay too.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

@Kvswim - great post!

@ AMD users - lets see some rigs up in here. I am not married to intel but I have to be honest I don't know what the pro's/cons are with the intel chips over AMD or vice versa. I would love to get some experianced AMD users feedback/perspectives.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Gman said:


> @Kvswim - great post!
> 
> @ AMD users - lets see some rigs up in here. I am not married to intel but I have to be honest I don't know what the pro's/cons are with the intel chips over AMD or vice versa. I would love to get some experianced AMD users feedback/perspectives.


AMD has better pricing, and probably is better for bang for buck. Intel has better outright performance. Take for instance the 2600K vs the FX-8150. Intel's flagship 4 core processor is more expensive than AMD's flagship "eight" core processor, but can still outperform it in most tasks. I would go with a 2600K simply because it outperforms AMD.

Of course, this is assuming you're ignoring integrated graphics. Intel's integrated graphics 3000 (which is found on the 2600K) is still laughably bad when compared to the 6550D on the Llano A8 series.

In the end, it's all just a matter of choice (surprise, surprise). If you want bang for buck, go with an AMD FX processor. If you have some cash to spend, go 2600K. If you're not going to be getting a discrete GPU, go AMD's Socket FM1 processors. If you have endless pockets go with a 3960X.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> ourse there is no way I can afford this, but its my dream machine. I'll like to see something beat this beast in benchmarks.


Challenge accepted.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Any recommendations or feedback on the SSD I got listed?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Gman said:


> Any recommendations or feedback on the SSD I got listed?


Samsung SSDs are a bit overpriced but offer great performance. Quite honestly, you can't go wrong with a modern SSD. Be sure to get one with a Sandforce 2281 controller and either synchronous or toggle NAND.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Any recommendations for RAM or feedback on what I listed?


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Gman said:


> Any recommendations for RAM or feedback on what I listed?


Lower timings, higher frequency. DDR3 was only designed to go up to 1333 (at least for Intel) so anything over that is actually overclocking. Make sure your motherboard natively supports the frequency your kit has, or if the specs say something like DDR3 2400 (OC) then make sure your DDR3 2400 kit is on the mobo manufacturer's compatibility list, or risk potential stability problems. Honestly, you can't go wrong with any manufacturer's RAM. I personally prefer a kit that has heat spreaders. Just get the highest frequency and lowest latency your budget can support. Unless you're running VM, you don't necessarily have to worry about the amount of RAM you have-I have a 4GB kit and my machine always runs just a hair over 2GB. I've never seen it go over 3, even with a heavy load, unless I've been running a VM. 
Oh yeah, I'd stick with a manufacturer that actually stands behind their products. Get one with a lifetime warranty. GSkill has them on their Ripjaws series, not so sure about the Sniper series. I'm pretty sure they have it on all their products. 
I recommend reading these three articles: 
1. Understanding DDR, DDR2, AND DDR3 memory: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/167
2. Understanding timings (latency) http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Understanding-RAM-Timings/26 
3. Understanding dual and triple channel (although Sandy Bridge only supports single and dual channel) : http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/133

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

I actually disagree that AMD has better pricing/ performance to Intel. The i5 2400 can still beat the fx 6100 oc'ed to 4.5 ghz. Both are similarly priced at the store near my house.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Any ram should do fine, most reviews are extreme opinions ie people complaints. And most people don't even write reviews. Just don't get any yellow box memory. For timings and speed, most users are fine at 4gb 1333, real life performance is 4% at most by upgrading from 4gb 1333 to 8gb 1600.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks for the solid feedback. Who else is going to throw up their rig's info??


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

My rig is a few years old now, but still kicking butt. I'll probably build a new one in a few months.

OS - Dual boot W7 professional/Ubuntu10.04
Case/PSU - Case is a cheap rosewill destroyer. PSU is a corsair 850W
MoBo - Asus p7p55d Pro
CPU - i5-750 OC to 4.2 GHz
GPU(s) - EVGA GTX470 SLI
Hard Drive(s) - Internal - Samsung 300GB (ubuntu) + internal WD 1TB(W7).
Memory - 8GB of Corsair XMS3 1600mhz
Optical - Cheap old Samsung DVD+RW
Monitor - Samsung 23 inch LCD
Extra - External - WD 1TB and Seagate 300GB, Lots of extra fans, and cooler master hyper n620 cpu cooler.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

For the OC'rs out there, how hard is it to overclock CPU's? I only now first did it with android and it was pretty simple.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gman said:


> For the OC'rs out there, how hard is it to overclock CPU's? I only now first did it with android and it was pretty simple.


Its a lot more involved than android, but the newer core i-series processors are much easier to OC than the old pentium or core 2's.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

You can do some moderate Oc'ing with touching the voltage. It also helps if your cpu is unlocked.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Gman said:


> For the OC'rs out there, how hard is it to overclock CPU's? I only now first did it with android and it was pretty simple.


It's pretty simple, especially if you have an unlocked processor. First priority is to get an excellent CPU cooler. The Noctua D14 is an excellent choice, as the Spire Thermax is not readily available stateside. If you don't have the room for that massive cooler, go for a Corsair Hydro series H80 or H100. Good reviews are at frostytech.com. Actually overclocking depends on your processor-if it's unlocked you can just crank up the multiplier and have at it, if not you raise the FSB (or equivalent). CPU voltages can be a double edged sword, it raises stability but creates more heat, and even has the potential of frying your processor. Modern CPUs like the 2600K and FX series can easily hit 4.0 ghz and above without any voltage adjustments. Be sure to adjust in the millivolt range as they are pretty sensitive. I would recommend reading the spec sheets for your processor and finding the maximum voltage and never going beyond -.1v of that maximum. 
I always start at the highest frequency the processor will POST, and then working my way down until it is completely stable (eg can run Prime95 or something for 24 hours without a BSOD). Best thing to do after you think you finish overclocking is to stress your processor for as long as you can to ensure stability. The longer you run a stress test, the more likely it is you will uncover an error. My processor is pretty much maxed out, if I increase the FSB by even 1 more mhz it's unstable, and if I increase my voltage even one step more my temps go into the danger zone.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Stangdriverdoug (Oct 27, 2011)

So I started on this build a couple days ago. 2600k processor, Asus motherboard, And 8 gig of corsair 1600 ram. A small ssd drive for Windows and my programs and a 1tb drive for storage. Right now I have a stable overclock at 4.8. Adding the video card very soon.

I transcoded a 25gb mkv 1080p movie to avchd format to burn to a blu-ray disk. Only took 2 hours... That's subtitles, menus and all. Before I had a AMD 955be Overclocked to 4.0 and it took like 5 hours before.

Rediculous processor lol

MIUI Powered GSII


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Just think of the speed you'll have when you have GPU hardware acceleration.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

The coolermaster hyper 212+ gives the best bang for the big Buck for a cpu cooler.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> The coolermaster hyper 212+ gives the best bang for the big Buck for a cpu cooler.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Very arguable.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 16, 2011)

Heres mine:

OS - Dualboot kbuntu 11.10 and Win7 Ultimate 64bit
Case/PSU - NZXT M59-001BK M59 Gaming Mid Tower Case and Ultra LSP550 550-Watt Power Supply - ATX, SATA-Ready, SLI-Ready, 135mm Fan
MoBo - ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AMD 790X Socket AM3 Motherboard
CPU - AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Processor - Six Core
GPU(s) - EVGA 01G-P3-1380-KR GeForce GTX 460 SSC+ Video Card - 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express 2.0, Dual DVI, Mini-HDMI, SLI Capable, DirectX 11
Hard Drive(s) - x2 - Seagate 1TB Serial ATA HD 7200/32MB/SATA-6G
Memory - x4 - Corsair CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 Vengeance Desktop Memory Module - 4GB, PC3-12800, DDR3-1600MHz, 240-pin DIMM, 1.5V, CL9, Non-ECC, Unbuffered
Optical - Asus DRW-24B1ST 24X Internal DVD Burner
Monitor - x2 - Acer S231HL bid 23" Widescreen LED Monitor - 1080p, 1920x1080, 12000000:1 ACM, 5ms, VGA, DVI, HDMI
Extra - Corsair CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler, Razer Lycosa keyboard, Logitech Performance MX mouse.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Very arguable.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Wait, have you seen the benchmarks for the cooler, its only $30 but performs better than some $60 coolers.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here you guys go, I wrote this for you: http://no-chains.net/?p=12


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

b16 said:


> Here you guys go, I wrote this for you: http://no-chains.net/?p=12


and how would i put the os on that? I have a legit macbook pro, but i'd like os x on my other laptop!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

EricErK said:


> and how would i put the os on that? I have a legit macbook pro, but i'd like os x on my other laptop!


 You have to have the correct hardware.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

b16 said:


> You have to have the correct hardware.


i believe i do, i just want to get the os onto it


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

HAHAHA OS X. I'd rather use DOS.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I should be picking up my parts this week, going to go with my original list but appreciate all the good feedback. Unless I missed it, I didn't see any overwhellming feedback of "DON"T DO THAT!" but again, appreciate all the solid feedback and information.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I personally am an AMD fan. I like the fact that it is beneficial to performance as well as my pocket.

OS: Dual Boot Windows 7 Pro/Ubuntu 11.10 (Win is on an internal 60GB SSD and Ubuntu is on an external 320 GB HDD)
Case/PSU: Cooler Master Storm Sniper with an Ultra 1200W PSU
MoBo: MSI 890FXA-GD70
CPU: Phenom II BE 965 OC'd to 4.1GHZ (will be swapping out for a new FX 8 core and put into my HTPC)
GPU(s): MSI Hawk 5770
Hard Drive(s): 1x60GB OCZ SSD, 4x500GB WD Caviar Black HDD= RAID0, 2x320 WD Caviar HDD (One for Ubuntu the other for backups)
Memory: 16GB Corsair Dominator 1666
Optical: 1xLG BR Burner, 1xLG BR Drive
Monitor: 26" Wide Screen Samsung TOC 1080p run via HDMI
Extra: Cooling is all air minus the Corsair H70 Contained Liquid CPU cooler. Idles the system at 29deg Celsius. Added an additional 80mm fan for the bottom of the case just for a little air movement. Also added a universal card reader (7 in 1).

While I do have some upgrades in mind I LOVE my system. It took a bit of work to get it up and running right do to the amount of drives and with registry settings being crossed among them but it was well worth it. My system runs 24/7 at full speed and has yet to blue screen on me. Been running like that for almost a year now.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

By the way the extras on the bottom of the bookshelf are my HTPC MOBO, three 450W Ultra PSU's and (shameless plug) a New In Box MSI 790FXA-GD70 if anybody is interested. Bought it originally for my build but blew the north bridge during initial setup. Called up MSI and they replaced it ASAP with a new one. I was little impatient though and went out and bought the 890 while waiting.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

After further consideration, I decided to switch to a 850w gold 80 cert thermaltake PSU, thanks for the solid feedback.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

I would be careful about using thermaltake, I can't say that its build quality is top notch, and considering that the psu is connected to the mb, you could potentially fry your whole system. I don't mean to scare you, but that's what I considered when I chose between the corsair psu and the ocz psu.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Gman said:


> After further consideration, I decided to switch to a 850w gold 80 cert thermaltake PSU, thanks for the solid feedback.


As masterchung said, thermaltake is eh when it comes to PSU's...

Just a suggestion, if you are going to go with an 850W, this is an excellent choice for the price - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139022


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

appreciate the frank feedback. I read some of the reviews on newegg which were very positive with very few negative feedback. Something to be considered, but I would assume that any solid company would stand behind their product in those cases. Either way, i am paying with my credit card just in case.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/01/30/thermaltake_toughpower_1500w_power_supply_review/3
http://pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Thermaltake-Toughpower-Grand-1200W-Power-Supply-Review
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/tt_tp_1350w/

Some feedback on another Thermaltake PSU, they seem pretty pleased with the product etc etc.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

What's everyone thoughts on monitors - Sammy vs Asus?


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

While I absolutely hate Samsungs phones I can honestly say their monitors are a whole nother story. I love mine and will keep with Samsung until they do something to screw it up.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought a Sammy LCD and loved it 6 years ago, still working today. I love my E4GT as well, I wish work wasn't stupid about non-BB users, I would totally get the White Galaxy note


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Asus and Samsung both make good monitors. I honestly can't tell the difference though one might be brighter. In choosing monitors, I don't usually care about image quality unless you can see it is bad at a distance of 1 foot. Choose your monitor based on what you plan to do ie. watch movies, gaming, photo/ video edit.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I ended up sticking with newegg to order everything through them. I got this monitor, $200 and plenty of favorable reviews in case any one was interested.

ASUS VW246H Glossy Black 24


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

The Toughpower series from Thermaltake, while not as good as the Corsair and OCZ counterparts, will provide good clean power, better than all of the cheaper ones.

Concerning the monitors, it seriously depends what monitors of Samsung and Asus you are considering. If they both have the same exact specs (contrast and brightness) , I would vouch for the Samsung monitor.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Another question for the vet's in here. I am looking to run some OS's in a virtual environment and only really have ever run Fusion on the wife's MAC. How could I go about running virtual OS's with W7 as the base? For example - running W7 as the base and having linux and W8 preview in a virtual environment. I know it probably is second hat for some but looking for some pointers.

or what is the best most efficient way to run a virtual setup. I am thinking running W7, linux, and W8. Would like to run two versions of W7. One - my version and a second which is a second "clean version" for work which requires I use a VPN in and don't want anything on that besides OS and programs needed for work thus being able to shut it down when done with work for the day.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Gman said:


> Another question for the vet's in here. I am looking to run some OS's in a virtual environment and only really have ever run Fusion on the wife's MAC. How could I go about running virtual OS's with W7 as the base? For example - running W7 as the base and having linux and W8 preview in a virtual environment. I know it probably is second hat for some but looking for some pointers.
> 
> or what is the best most efficient way to run a virtual setup. I am thinking running W7, linux, and W8. Would like to run two versions of W7. One - my version and a second which is a second "clean version" for work which requires I use a VPN in and don't want anything on that besides OS and programs needed for work thus being able to shut it down when done with work for the day.


For what you're looking for I like VMware workstation for that. If you want something free though.. virtualbox is great!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

You aren't kidding, single license is $200!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Gman said:


> You aren't kidding, single license is $200!


I got a chance to demo vmware workstation for like 30 days or so and it was amazing, but then 30 days rolled by and I switched to virtualbox, which is almost as amazing.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Just a quick update for those that might be interested (no one haha), got the parts this week and built the box. Super rusty, but pushed through it. Got W7 Ultimate on there even with my Action Pack downloads not working right and updated all the W7 patches. Installing Office, going to do the rest of my must have installs, create a backup image and then go to work on creating the virtual machines probably in Virtual box. It has been fun, but lots of mistakes on my part, otherwise super stoked with the groceries I picked out with the nice help from all the folks here.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Also, anyone got any good recommendations for a good gadget to watch cpu, temp etc?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Gman said:


> Also, anyone got any good recommendations for a good gadget to watch cpu, temp etc?


I think there is a nice program called hwmonitor for that.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

After a couple of miscues, loading up first virtual machine OS, this 2600K is a friggin' monster. Windows gadet reports nothing over like 20% EVER, RAM maxed out so far at about 25%, couldn't be happier with everything. This SSD FLIES!! That and its on sale now for like $300


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

@Jelly - Virtual box has done exactly what I wanted it to do, it has been great!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Gman said:


> @Jelly - Virtual box has done exactly what I wanted it to do, it has been great!


Awesome! Glad to hear that!


----------

